# GYEON Tire Express



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Afternoon Folks

I've been alternating recently between Gyeon Tire and Chemical Guys VRP on our cars.

I like both these products but like we do on this forum I have just ordered myself a bottle of GYEON Tire Express to try. Any one got any experience of this?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

66Rob said:


> Afternoon Folks
> 
> I've been alternating recently between Gyeon Tire and Chemical Guys VRP on our cars.
> 
> ...


Yes mate I have a bottle. Goes on very well and seems to last ok.

Thats what it looks like on a few different cars I've done lately.























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Cheers Looks really good. Pretty similar to VRP. VRP's longevity seems to be dependent on the tyres. Seems to last around a fortnight on Bridgestones but struggles on Dunlops.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

66Rob said:


> Cheers Looks really good. Pretty similar to VRP. VRP's longevity seems to be dependent on the tyres. Seems to last around a fortnight on Bridgestones but struggles on Dunlops.


I've got dunlops on the front of mine and it doesn't seem to take as well even on new tyres.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks identical finish to Megs Endurance.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> Looks identical finish to Megs Endurance.


Entirely different Tony. It's far less sticky/gloopy on application. It then dries almost completely to the touch & is just so much easier to apply. I love the finish from applying on a slightly wet tyre.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Entirely different Tony. It's far less sticky/gloopy on application. It then dries almost completely to the touch & is just so much easier to apply. I love the finish from applying on a slightly wet tyre.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


i agree. used megs but to sticky, messy to aplly with a foam applicator etc.

gyeon i put on with a detailing brush, doesnt run off and looks good. lasts a while too


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great service from CYC received my Tire Express in a couple of days



















Really impressed super easy to use and goes on evenly. None of the syrup like gloopyness of Megs.

I applied to slightly wet tyres and didn't wipe off the excess as didn't seem necessary.

So first impressions love it.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks a lovely finish. What's the durability like on a daily driver doing motorway miles and in wet conditions?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Tony 

Will keep you posted on durability.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Great :thumb:
Is there a big difference between Tire and Tire Express? Is it the Si02 content??


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

TonyHill said:


> Great :thumb:
> Is there a big difference between Tire and Tire Express? Is it the Si02 content??


Yep - Tire is meant to establish a proper bond to the tyre and as such requires a bit more prep to achieve results.

Tire Express is a bit more versatile, can be applied to a damp tyre doesn't have the same reliance on having a squeaky clean tyre and it gives an equally nice finish without the durability of Tire.

Don't be tempted to buy the tire cleaner they offer... they claim it's very safe on coated alloys and I can hazard a guess why :lol:.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Think Tire is solvent based also were as Express is water based.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

Any more thoughts.
I have q2m tire and it works well. 
My wife has 21inch tyres so thinking express. How long does it last


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Riz

It may depend on tyre type but for me Tire Express durability is on par with CarPro Perl. They both give a very similar finish as well. Both I have to apply each week.


----------

